# floor drain and trap



## aecancio2 (Feb 12, 2009)

locating a floor drain in mechanical room with the vented trap about seven feet down vertically, is there a problem with that?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

aecancio2 said:


> locating a floor drain in mechanical room with the vented trap about seven feet down vertically, is there a problem with that?


What does your code book say?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Would be nice to see an intro from you in the introduction area.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Maybe if you give us an intro, like where your from, what code you use, maybe someone might help you. Find intro forum 1st, and tell us about yourself.

Thanks


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I guess he needed to find his code book, hope he found the answer he was looking for. :laughing:


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

Is there a problem with a vented trap?


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

guess he wasnt a plumber


----------



## tonytheshark21 (Feb 17, 2009)

I would say that your problem would be with the length of your tailpiece going into the trap. Its way to long buddy.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

tonytheshark21 said:


> I would say that your problem would be with the length of your tailpiece going into the trap. Its way to long buddy.



You nailed it.


----------



## tonytheshark21 (Feb 17, 2009)

do I get upgraded from a junior member now ron?:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

You can change that to what ever you like you know. :laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

aecancio2 said:


> locating a floor drain in mechanical room with the vented trap about seven feet down vertically, is there a problem with that?


What does this mean, locating?:blink:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

airgap said:


> What does this mean, locating?:blink:


He must not be able to find it.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

The way this question is worded to me, is. I'm lookin for a floor drain here, any a' youse guys got a problem wit dat!? :furious:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

acino: Are you talkin to me? :/pacino:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

ilplumber said:


> acino: Are You Talkin To Me? :/pacino:


"say Ello To My Lil' Friend!"


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

yes you now are a jr jr member


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Method for ; Locating a floor drain 

Pour bucket of water on floor . As water runs to your right ,,, turn to your left and look down .


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

Our code states "with or without vertical extensions to the main".


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Cal said:


> Method for ; Locating a floor drain
> 
> Pour bucket of water on floor . As water runs to your right ,,, turn to your left and look down .


:laughing: Now that's a good def. of a floor drain! Too true.


----------

